# Cloudy faucet water



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I have had a few calls over the years where the HO complains of cloudy faucet water that eventually turns clear. I thought someone made a thread about it but I couldn't find it so I made a new one.

My findings:

http://youtu.be/73BRR31y8qU


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sometimes it's just entrained air and others it's sediment. Entrained air is harmless and will clear by itself and of course sediment should probably be removed with filtration. sometimes well conditions can change during the year as the water table rises and falls which could bring sediments into the system.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

When a taste and odor catridge is changed under the kitchen sink, the new filter has lots of tiny air bubbles in it. Just run the faucet until all air is out of the new filter cartridge. The 'cloudy' look is from very small air bubbles. Customers might find it objectionable, so I'll run the water at sink until it clears up.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

it was entrained air. city water.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

It is called Turbidity caused by excess of air. They are very small particles that remain suspended and tend to float because of their low density. 
With hot water it is caused by the heat and in rare cases methane gas.

We are discovering cloudy water in subdivisions where the homes are piped with cpvc and pex.
We have also found some homes where the aerators have been the problem.
A good book is Water Processing by Wes Mcgowan.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Happens a lot here because the town is putting in miles of new poly main and they don't allow the contractors to properly purge the air in the main. They don't want to waste water... LOL so you end up having white water and a pain trying to pressure test.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

My neighbor had it, and I solved it because of reading a thread on another website about anode rods offgassing. If it's only on the hot side, check the anode rod.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

One of the most important water quality measurement in a conventional treatment plant is turbidity. Moderate and large colloidal particles cause cloudiness in the water, which is turbidity. As the turbidity climbs the pump head increases. Generally a conventional plant will have either a Nephelometry or a Turbidimeter they check at a minimum on the hour. When the turbidity climbs they have to stop and backwash the filter media.

Mark


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

While you are correct that it is by book definition "turbidity", it is turbidity from entrained air, not insoluble particles.

Turbidity is just a fancy word for cloudiness. It can be from particles of gas, air, or solids. As I stated in the video, it was due to the aerator design and (not stated in the video) high gas/air content of the water. If it where turbidity from solids, it would not clarify nor would changing the aerator help.



Richard Hilliard said:


> It is called Turbidity caused by excess of air. They are very small particles that remain suspended and tend to float because of their low density.
> With hot water it is caused by the heat and in rare cases methane gas.
> 
> We are discovering cloudy water in subdivisions where the homes are piped with cpvc and pex.
> ...


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Protech said:


> While you are correct that it is by book definition "turbidity", it is turbidity from entrained air, not insoluble particles.
> 
> Turbidity is just a fancy word for cloudiness. It can be from particles of gas, air, or solids. As I stated in the video, it was due to the aerator design and (not stated in the video) high gas/air content of the water. If it where turbidity from solids, it would not clarify nor would changing the aerator help.


Actually I believe if you look it is a water quality term which is really referring to suspended solids.

Mark

BTW: I just finished a 20-week course on water chemistry and turbidity was a big part of it.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

What about bubbles that look like soap suds on top of the water? Is that an aerator issue too?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

If you are referring to the 3/4" sized bubbles, that is what all water does, doesn't it?



PlumbCrazy said:


> What about bubbles that look like soap suds on top of the water? Is that an aerator issue too?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Bigger bubbles when filling a large pot. Almost as if someone did not completely rinse it after washing it.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't exactly follow. The bubbles in the video appear to be normal bubbles due to the waters viscosity and surface tension.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry, not in your video. In general. I have seen the bigger bubbles on top the water (like soap suds) and they disappear just like the little bubbles in your one lav. Water was clear, but bubbles on top.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Dunno, I guess I would have to see it to comment.



PlumbCrazy said:


> Sorry, not in your video. In general. I have seen the bigger bubbles on top the water (like soap suds) and they disappear just like the little bubbles in your one lav. Water was clear, but bubbles on top.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

Test the water, mystery solved.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Test the water, mystery solved.


Customer doesn't care. Aerator fixed the problem.


----------



## Winfreyplb (Jul 15, 2011)

Protech said:


> Customer doesn't care. Aerator fixed the problem.


Found if the water softener is set too high the salt makes the water turn cloudy


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Winfreyplb said:


> Found if the water softener is set too high the salt makes the water turn cloudy


Interesting. That was not the case here as there was no softener at the home in the video. 

Good to know though.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Protech said:


> While you are correct that it is by book definition "turbidity", it is turbidity from entrained air, not insoluble particles.
> 
> Turbidity is just a fancy word for cloudiness. It can be from particles of gas, air, or solids. As I stated in the video, it was due to the aerator design and (not stated in the video) high gas/air content of the water. If it where turbidity from solids, it would not clarify nor would changing the aerator help.


 
It is called Turbidity caused by excess of air. My first sentence.


----------

